#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  上傳檔案檔名會變成亂碼

## Wolfy

如題.

上傳檔案檔名會變成亂碼

雖然不會影響圖片內容可是少了檔名的注解有時候挺麻煩的.

是我的問題還是大家都會這樣?

----------


## 狼王白牙

這是附加檔案外掛的功能

很多使用者可能會上傳相同檔名的檔案, 因此程式會
自動變更檔名, 加底線, 加編號, 以區分相同檔名的上傳

如 Readme.txt 可能這位會變成 Readme______._179.txt
下一位則是 6_Readme_191.txt

目前沒有整齊化的編碼規則.....

----------


## Wolfy

不是阿..主要是中文檔名好像會被改掉說
.

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 不是阿..主要是中文檔名好像會被改掉說
> .


既然英文檔名會被編碼, 中文當然也會啊, 而且雙字元語系文字一定變亂碼

所以只能利用*註解*功能

----------


## Wolfy

> 作者: 幼狼
> 
> 不是阿..主要是中文檔名好像會被改掉說
> .
> 
> 
> 既然英文檔名會被編碼, 中文當然也會啊, 而且雙字元語系文字一定變亂碼
> 
> 所以只能利用*註解*功能


可是有些很明顯不可能有重複的..他也改了.
有辦法避免這樣的情形而儘可能保留原來檔名嗎?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 可是有些很明顯不可能有重複的..他也改了.
> 有辦法避免這樣的情形而儘可能保留原來檔名嗎?


已聯絡 Attach Mod 作者 (法國人)
作為下一版改進的建議

目前構想是中文夾檔者需自己附上底線,英數字組合

----------

